# 

## Redakcja

Nasza podpowiedź - filmy ku przestrodze, dlaczego warto zrobić badanie gruntu:

 

Zobacz więcej filmów na murator.tv - to Telewizja Budowlana Muratora - poradnikowo dla Was!

----------


## beton44

Ale o co chodzi. "Grupa zorganizowanych właścicieli" kupiła  jakieś podmokłe łąki, 
przecie starczy zerknąć na ten teren - jakieś mokradła od razu widać,
6 lat walczyła o ich przekwalifikowanie pod budowę, 

a teraz zdziwienie ???

----------


## forgetit

Pan na filmie coś kombinuje, bardzo niespójne te zeznania. Najpierw odwiety na 5m nie wykazaly torfu, a potem przy odwiertach na12m torf wykazano na 2m?
Pale wbijane, to co tam robi wiertnica i  gruszki z betonem?

----------


## tomasz.L

To chyba przekręt - zgadzam się z beton44

----------


## Prowne

Również wydaje mi się że coś jest tutaj nie tak

----------

